# Worlds best ceviche



## Freshwaterman

The famous Team OSO recipie, thanks to Seabass for finding this.:

Here is one that I got from Osoman a few years ago. It is my favorite recipe so far:




Ingredients: 



1.5 lbs of firm fleshed fish (Reds,Drum,Snapper)

1.5 lbs of shrimp

20 Limes (juiced)

1.5 lbs Roma tomatoes

1 lb white onions

1 13oz jar stuffed salad olives

1 lb celery

1 small green bell pepper 

5 fresh serrano peppers

8 Bay Leaves

1 tsp. oregano

3 cloves garlic, pressed

3 tsp salt

1 tsp pepper

1/2 cup olive oil

1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro 



You can also add one bag of Mariscos. This is a combo bag sold in HEB that contains octopus, squid, cuttlefish, and mussels. Excellent taste if you can get past the tentacle thing..LOL. 





Cut raw fish into 1/2inch cubes and shrimp into 1/2inch pieces. Place in non-metallic bowl. Cover with lime juice and marinate in refrigerator 8 to 10 hours. Finely chop vegetables (A food processor works wonders here,just don't use a blender or you'll end up with salsa.) Remove 2/3 of the lime juice from the fish (save and add later if ceviche seems too dry)Add all the vegetables and seasoning and refrigerate several hours to allow flavors to blend. Will keep in refrigerator 4 to 5 days. This recipe feeds 30 but can be halved. 

Seabass


----------



## Freshwaterman

Thats about 7 or 8 #'s of mixings that I don't know if I'll like,got a smaller recipe??


dick


----------



## TXPalerider

Bump...so folks can see this recipe. It's a good un!  I GAR-ON-TEE


----------



## waterspout

your suppose to make it that big then invite everyone over when its ready, LOL!


----------



## steverino

*ceviche*

Sounds great and I'll try it but I'm not so sure about using drum fish-too many little wormy things in some of them. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Hop

I made this one over easter. I cut it in half and it was great! I used nothing but redfish and allowed the fish to sit in the fridge 8-10 hours. I stuck all the other stuff together for the same amount of time. The next morning i mixed everything together it was great and i'm sure i'll do it again! 
--Hop


----------



## Badhabit

Steve, I know you can't read this, but in honor of your life, I'm gonna do it tonight with some fresh yellowfin tuna....... 

I miss ya my friend......


----------



## scubaru

Steve_M or Steverino? What happened?


----------



## Badhabit

Steve Mountain....... He passed away in his sleep a few months ago..... I still cry like a baby when I think of him..... Good man, ******* good man....


----------



## Freshwaterman

I made some this past weekend out of Red Snapper and Shrimp. Funny thing was I found this same recipe I printed off of Beach Bums CSF site in 2002. This is by far the best I have ever made. Good stuff!!


----------



## Hop

Badhabit said:


> Steve Mountain....... He passed away in his sleep a few months ago..... I still cry like a baby when I think of him..... Good man, ******* good man....


Cheers to Steve.. Never met him but, I'll raise a beer! Loved the Cevichie!
I ended up giving most of it away and nothing went to waste! This year I plan on doing it with skrimp and other... Havent caught other yet.
--Hop


----------



## ComeFrom?

Here is some shrimp cerviche someone made and brought to a gathering awhile back. Man, I love this stuff. CF?


----------



## Badhabit

Man, this post brings back memories. Was getting a ceviche receipe and this popped up...

Still miss ya Steve... I thought about you Saturday while offshore, remembered, you, Farmer Jim, Walkin Jack, and me draggin in all the amberjacks off A-28 in the Dolphin Huinter. Dang good times fer sure.


----------



## jdot7749

Don't you need to fish out the bay leaves at he end or do y'all try an eat 'em.


----------



## TXPalerider

jdot7749 said:


> Don't you need to fish out the bay leaves at he end or do y'all try an eat 'em.


You can do either if you want.  I just pick around them. They are pretty obvious.


----------

